# Memorial Day Cook



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Getting started. 

May God Bless all the families of those who gave the full measure to ensure our freedom.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Looking Good as usual Pay. Everybody enjoy their Memmorial Day and don't do anything stupid. If you are in Buxton or Hatteras the cops have their usual checkpoints setup after dark as of last night. Im sure they will be doing it 2night as well, be safe. Pay did I mention green salad! I did, I think I did!


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey Pay, Can I get that bacon weave on a conventional rod?


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

i can almost smell it... looks great as always...


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Oh my!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

All Done!!!!! I am full as a tick!!!!!!


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

That be some good eats PM I take it the tater salad is homemade? Have you ever posted the recipe?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

OBX Rookie said:


> That be some good eats PM I take it the tater salad is homemade? Have you ever posted the recipe?


I will get with my wife and get it for you. She made the potato salad.

Thanks Y'all.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Looks good Pay, I smoked my last bag of cobia yesterday, meant to take pics but it was too good.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Dude!! Ya just got me is deep trouble with Boss Dogg. She caught me lickin the computer screen. Dam that looks so good!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Tater Salad is pretty simple. Cut up potatoes in what ever number you wish to serve. Boil the potatoes until soft but not mashed potato soft. Drain and let cool. Add mustard, and sweet salad cube pickles and mayonnaise to taste. Add 4-8 chopped up hard boiled eggs. Fold all the ingredients together carefully so as not to break up the soft potatoes.


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Paymaster said:


> Tater Salad is pretty simple. Cut up potatoes in what ever number you wish to serve. Boil the potatoes until soft but not mashed potato soft. Drain and let cool. Add mustard, and sweet salad cube pickles and mayonnaise to taste. Add 4-8 chopped up hard boiled eggs. Fold all the ingredients together carefully so as not to break up the soft potatoes.


Will give that a try soon PM, thanks. What taters does she use?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

OBX Rookie said:


> Will give that a try soon PM, thanks. What taters does she use?


Plain white Idaho potatoes.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Place taters in cold water to stop them from cooking as they cool down.

I cook the potatoes whole; they are done when they fall off a paring knife.


----------

